

Spolsky: “The point is that allowing EVERYONE to marry IS the neutral position.” - luisrudge
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/297871/1438838

======
chrisbennet
Joel should have just changed the logo and let the petty people who complain
about a logo change, take a hike.

------
daodedickinson
A BIG problem is that the majority opinion posits marriage as a "need". It can
only become felt as a need through social construction and competition. This
kind "need" talk has two effects: 1. More people love one other person instead
of all equally. Those without a marriage or something approaching it feel
worse unnecessarily especially in a well populated world. 2. Life needs can
become rights. I don't know if a right to marriage will occur, but there are
can be a cycle with purely individualistic marriages on one hand and purely
socialistic (arranged) marriages on the other. We've already seen awkward tech
people wax nostalgiac about arranged marriages - you might think their birth
rate would just solve any issue but the tech these people make remakes the
youths in their image. There's no logic to this process; it's not a
progression.

"Satire, if it is to do any good and not cause immeasurable harm, must be
firmly based on a consistent ethical view of life."

But we are addicted to satire for the sake of humor, that is, pleasurable
neurological quirks that may win an argument in our minds and purely us in
self-satisfied rest, but do not percieve or build an order.

------
paulhauggis
"That's missing the point.

The point is that allowing EVERYONE to marry IS the neutral position."

I agree with this. However, the lobbyists and special-interest groups that
made this happen (same-sex marriage) did so by ruining lives and careers.

If it wasn't destroying the career of the ex-Mozilla CEO. It was forcing
businesses to close that didn't cater to gay-weddings (They shouldn't be able
to turn anyone away, but they should be able to decide what to make).

I don't know why we should just ignore this evil behavior because the end
result was good. Instead, it's ignored and brushed under the carpet.

It's pretty sick really.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Speaking up when you see wrongdoing is about the most double-speak idea of
'pretty sick' and 'ruining lives' I've heard. Its the wrongdoing that ruined
lives. Making it public, so the public could respond with revulsion and
aversion, was a natural consequence.

I don't like to see folks humbled, marginalized or demonized in public either.
But giving rights to all Americans helped millions; the few bigots that got
hurt (by being treated as they wished gays to be treated) is a cheap price to
pay. As well as delicious irony.

~~~
paulhauggis
"Speaking up when you see wrongdoing is about the most double-speak idea of
'pretty sick' and 'ruining lives' I've heard"

Donating a small amount of money a 7 years ago to a cause you believe in
should not equal bullying and a forced firing. I also feel less sympathetic
when someone from that same community is bullied because I know they aren't
actually about freedom, only their freedom.

A business owner should also be allowed to have the religious freedom to not
make a gay wedding cake, just as a Jewish owner should have the right to not
make a nazi cake.

"is a cheap price to pay. As well as delicious irony."

An eye for an eye will only leave the world eye-less and good people like me
will be forced to resort to the same tactics to make the world a better place.
It's very easy to get someone fired from their job now. I guess you just gave
me more of a reason to continue. Thanks.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Wow 'Nazi' showed up pretty fast on that one. Ignoring that, I'd say that its
not bullying to make a person's own professed beliefs public. Just helping
them out really - you hate gay people, lets let the world know. No new
information, just sharing.

A cake with hate messages is entirely a different deal, than one with messages
of love and tolerance. That's a pretty big difference, and conflating the two
is the favorite sophomorish 'argument' of the day.

If its bullying, its bullying when a restaurant or bakery humiliates someone
in public by refusing their business. But that kind is protected somehow? The
irony is not of my making; its something God provides for free. The tactic of
revealing your words and actions publicly is freely available to everyone; use
it as you wish.

